# Bedding with baking soda - safe?



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I purchased some packages of this last night:

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/be...36-catid-600027?var_id=36-25681&_t=pfm=search

I'm wondering if there is a problem that it uses baking soda for odor control?


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

If you haven't opened it, I would take it back to the petstore and return it for the older carefresh formula that doesn't have the baking soda in it. 
Baking soda makes the bedding dusty and over time can be an irritant to their respiratory systems. 
I've heard some really bad reviews about many pets getting sick on that particular bedding.

Try this one instead:
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/be...t-36-catid-600027?var_id=36-525&_t=pfm=search


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

LittleSparrow said:


> If you haven't opened it, I would take it back to the petstore and return it for the older carefresh formula that doesn't have the baking soda in it.
> Baking soda makes the bedding dusty and over time can be an irritant to their respiratory systems.
> I've heard some really bad reviews about many pets getting sick on that particular bedding.
> 
> ...


Hi Sparrow and thank you for responding with your advice. 

I'll look for that bedding. I haven't opened the packages yet. I think I was going to pick up the bedding you suggest, but there were only two packages. They are having a "Buy 2, get 1 free" sale, and wanted to cash in on that. 

Greedy, I know! LOL


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha, oh no I understand! Bedding can be pretty expensive, so I would definitely take advantage of that sale as well. 
They are pretty much the same bedding, just the all natural one (their old formula) doesn't contain the baking soda in it and it's still pretty good for odor control! 
I've had no smell problems with my ratties on paper based beddings.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

LittleSparrow said:


> Haha, oh no I understand! Bedding can be pretty expensive, so I would definitely take advantage of that sale as well.
> They are pretty much the same bedding, just the all natural one (their old formula) doesn't contain the baking soda in it and it's still pretty good for odor control!
> I've had no smell problems with my ratties on paper based beddings.


Thanks! 

Also seeing good things about Kaytee's Comfy and Cozy (I think it's called?) I may look into that

Decisions, decisions.

I need a ratology 101 class!


----------

